# What is everyones take on the .17 HMR?



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Likes, dislikes, lets hear it. Been thinking about gettin one for a while now, maybe one of ya can push me over the edge. :wink:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one and love to shoot it but I'm not sure it's that much better than a .22 mag, and a .22 mag is way cheaper to shoot than the .17 HMR.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Outdistances the 22 mag.
Shells are pricey.
Wish there were more projectile choices other than polymer tip.

I like my .17 HMR revolver with it's 10 3/8" long barrel, it's a shooter.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Very fun gun. Makes a mess out of Jack Rabbits too.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I love mine, it is the most accurate rifle I have ever shot. For pure accuracy it beats the 22 mag hands down. In my experience, it is just as effective as the 22 mag on ground squirrels and prairie dogs. I was shooting my 17 and my hunting partner was shooting his 22 mag. As far as prices go, I don't think there is much difference between the two. There is a better selection of bullet styles and weights now.


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts is right... It makes A BIG mess out of jack rabbits. My dad bought me a Henry Golden Boy lever action last year and I love it! Great shooting gun! The hardest part for me is getting used to chasing after the jacks, I have always used the 22 long rifle and some of those buggers move so fast you have to lead them a lot, the 17 shoots so much faster than the 22 that I actually find myself shooting in front of them most of the time. I'm still not used to it but hopefully this winter I'll get my sights back on


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll help try to push you over the edge.  

Get one, you will not be dissapointed. They are very fun to shoot and very effective on small game animals. The HMR is quick and accurate.

I have a Marlin with a stainless bull barrel and it is the most accurate gun I own.

Cant go wrong with the HMR, you will not regret getting one.

sawsman


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

ditto as stated above cannot go wrong +1000000


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Check todays (Sunday) adds in the paper. Savage is $189 w/cheap 3x9 scope.
Great little caliber for Jacks size game and smaller. Some fox hunters use them. Very accurate. I had the .17 NEF Bull barrell. Deadly little gun. Primary distance 100-125 yards. But we did kill a few P-dogs out to the 230+ yds.  They just don't do well in the Wyo. wind at the further distances.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I will just have to wait a while longer. Out of the blue my wife bought Me a .204 ruger.  Its a remington sps varmint and boy was I suprised. I love it when christmas comes early. I still want the .17, it will just take awhile to justify it, maybe a month or two.
*()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Better yet. You will love that .204. Sold my .17 to buy my second .204. Now you have a lazer out to 400 yds. (11-15 in . drop). You will not believe the damage that little .204 is gonna do. Don't plan on eating to much of those P-dogs, gophers, jacks or other small critters when you "pop" one of em. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I really like the .17 HMR, however, I have never been able to justify one because I can load my .223 for just as cheap as I can buy .17 ammo.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Another reason that I like the 17 is that I don't have to reload it.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

burge said:


> Well I will just have to wait a while longer. Out of the blue my wife bought Me a .204 ruger.  Its a remington sps varmint and boy was I suprised. I love it when christmas comes early. I still want the .17, it will just take awhile to justify it, maybe a month or two.
> *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()*


I'll trade wives with you.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

burge,

I don't own one but I borrowed a new remington auto to try out. Where I live I have alot of raccoons. I go out at night with a hand held spotlight around my property and use my 22 mag. It normally drops them in their tracks 100 yards and less. One now and then will run if I haven't made a good shot. In this case I will track them and find them. Two weeks ago I tried the .17HMR with a BSA sweet seventeen scope. I found a raccoon's eyes at only about 70 yards. I know the yardage because it was in the field where I hit golf balls. I put a good shot on it, it made a noise like you kicked a hog, they do that sometimes, then ran. I waited about 5 minutes then tracked it. I found alot of blood and followed it 200 yards but lost it in the cattails. I looked again the next day but could not find it. My friend I borrowed the gun from and I were on the way to hunt rabbits and saw a coyote. He used his rangefinder to get a 167 yard reading. He hit the coyote, it yelped and ran an easy 400 yards till it was out of sight. my conclusion is use a .17HMR for rabbit size animals and smaller.


Wayne


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

They seem to be a lot of fun, from what I've been told. I have a very hard time spending that kind of money on shells I can't reload. Got no use for one.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> burge said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will just have to wait a while longer. Out of the blue my wife bought Me a .204 ruger.  Its a remington sps varmint and boy was I suprised. I love it when christmas comes early. I still want the .17, it will just take awhile to justify it, maybe a month or two.
> ...


Ill let ya have mine too. Burge can have two, and nibble and I could share.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

My 17 is probably my favorite everyday rifle ever. Mine is a Anschutz 1517.

* Relatively cheap to shoot and no reloading issues. Why reload when you can be out.
* Quiet; I can shoot at the farm, or close to town without BOOM.
* Polytip, hollow point, FMJ, all deadly.
* 150 yard jacks are great practice.
* Don't know about yours but mine is sub-moa.
* Raccoons, fox, feral cats, no problems.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Picked up a Nikon Pro Staff wiith bullet drop reticle. Hopefully, tomorrow I can sight this puppy in.


huntducksordietrying said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > burge said:
> ...


No Burge cant have two, I can barely afford ONE.


----------

